# Green Party campaigning on VIA Rail Canadian



## jamesontheroad (Sep 24, 2008)

A news item from Global National on the Global TV network in Canada... the leader of the Canadian Green Party is travelling across the country on VIA Rail in advance of the forthcoming elections in Canada.

http://canwest.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/...lObject=3105498


----------



## Hanno (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that link. It is a good and important message!


----------



## edding (Sep 24, 2008)

Let me add my thanks. A great video. Out of curiosity what are the positions of the NDP and Conservatives toward VIA and passenger rail. Any chances of expanding the VIA network? Have loved my train trips in Canmada and am looking forward to more.

Ed


----------



## jamesontheroad (Sep 26, 2008)

I have no idea what the current political lines are re: VIA (I moved back to the UK a few years ago and only follow these stories remotely) ... and I'm afraid that this little Green Party trip may just have been a good campaigning tool. I enjoyed the fact that they were pretty much confined to the VIA timetable, making midnight campaigning stops according to schedule


----------

